# 7 cách trang hoàng nhà cửa với tông màu tím dừa cạn của năm 2022



## Boncauviglacera (20 Tháng một 2022)

*Mỗi năm, các chuyên gia màu sắc tại Pantone sẽ lựa chọn một màu sắc làm đại diện cho xu hướng tiếp theo của năm mới. Màu sắc có ảnh hưởng này sẽ vang vọng trong các ngành thời trang, làm đẹp, công nghệ và thiết kế nội thất. Very Peri hay còn gọi là tím dừa cạn được coi là tông màu của năm 2022. *

Không chỉ thể hiện sự pha trộn sống động giữa xanh và đỏ, màu tím dừa cạn còn có ý nghĩa khơi dậy niềm vui, sự sáng tạo và trí tưởng tượng, là một màu lý tưởng để làm mới ngôi nhà của bạn. Kết hợp sắc tím dừa cạn thông qua đồ nội thất, phụ kiện và màu sơn để làm bừng sáng các căn phòng là xu thế trang trí nhà cửa trong năm 2022. Dưới đây là một số gợi ý của Pantone.

*Sơn màu tím dừa cạn làm điểm nhấn
*
Periwinkle là một lựa chọn màu sơn táo bạo. Khi được áp dụng với liều lượng nhỏ, nó có thể làm nội thất trở nên sinh động mà không gây cảm giác thừa thãi. Thử thêm chút sắc tím dừa cạn trên tường phòng trang điểm hoặc sử dụng màu sắc này để làm điểm nhấn, làm nổi bật đồ nội thất. Nếu bạn thực sự yêu thích màu sắc này, hãy cân nhắc sơn đảo bếp hoặc tủ bếp của bạn trong sắc tím hoặc sử dụng nó trên trần nhà trong phòng khách hoặc hành lang để thu hút ánh nhìn.





*Chọn đồ vật có màu tím*

Màu tím dừa cạn có thể tạo ra một mảng màu tuyệt đẹp cho căn phòng. Bạn có thể sử dụng màu sắc sống động này thông qua một điểm nhấn đầy ấn tượng, chẳng hạn như một tác phẩm nghệ thuật lớn hoặc một chiếc ghế bọc. Trong khu vực ăn uống này, màu tím tươi sáng xuất hiện trên tấm thảm giả da bò, đặt nền cho bàn ăn.




*Sơn tường*

Với sắc tím rực rỡ, sẽ rất "ngợp" nếu như bạn dùng màu Very Peri ở khắp nơi trong các phòng lớn. Để lựa chọn một lượng màu hợp lý, hãy chọn một chip sơn bao gồm các màu tím pha màu xanh lam tương tự, sau đó chọn màu sáng nhất làm màu sơn của bạn. Trong phòng ăn này, những bức tường màu tím nhạt được tạo điểm nhấn bằng những đường viền và phụ kiện màu đen khiến cho căn phòng hiện đại hơn.




*Tạo phòng ngủ thoải mái*

Như một sự lặp lại ấm áp của màu xanh lam, tím dừa cạn mang đến cảm giác thoải mái và thân thuộc trong phòng ngủ. Kết hợp màu sắc dừa cạn thông qua gối và chăn vừa làm cho phòng ngủ ấm áp hơn vừa tạo ra một không gian tinh tế, sang trọng.




*Điểm xuyết những phụ kiện màu tím*

Có rất nhiều cách để thử nghiệm với Very Peri mà không cần phải chọn màu sơn mới hoặc đầu tư vào đồ nội thất mới như đặt một bình hoa màu tím, tác phẩm nghệ thuật với bảng màu dừa cạn hay một bộ đồ ăn thủy tinh màu tím hoặc một cuốn sách có bìa tím. Sau một thời gian, nếu bạn cảm thấy thích, hãy cân nhắc việc biến sắc màu này thành màu chủ đạo cho ngôi nhà của bạn.




*Kết hợp tím dừa cạn với các màu sắc khác*

Không có gì ngạc nhiên khi màu dừa cạn rất hài hòa với các màu sắc tự nhiên. Hãy thử nó với một bảng màu tương tự như xanh da trời và xanh lá cây mùa xuân để có một cái nhìn nhẹ nhàng, thanh thoát. Nếu muốn có hiệu ứng buồn hơn, hãy chọn các sắc thái đậm hơn như xanh lá cây rừng và coban làm màu nhấn.




*Ngoại thất với màu tím dừa cạn*

Màu sắc sống động này chắc chắn sẽ khiến ngôi nhà của bạn trở nên nổi bật giữa phố. Tạo sức sống cho ngoại thất mờ nhạt, bạn có thể sử dụng tím dừa cạn làm điểm nhấn trên cửa chớp, đường viền hoặc cửa trước.




Mua thiết bị vệ sinh tại Showroominax.vn


----------



## Boncauviglacera (14 Tháng tư 2022)

Cách trang trí nhà cửa với tông màu tím cực đẹp này


----------



## Boncauviglacera (30 Tháng sáu 2022)

Các bạn muốn trang trí ngôi nhà của mình với màu tím đẹp mộng mơ thì không thể bỏ qua bài viết trên nhé


----------



## Boncauviglacera (16 Tháng chín 2022)

Tông màu tím mộng mơ cho ngôi nhà của bạn


----------

